# my country indonesia is gold paradise place PART 2



## danrhama (Feb 17, 2013)

let's come here and take the gold in my gold land. we are here very traditional way to processing cold. we need investor who can bring good tool to mining and process gold -
My Email : [email protected]
FB : http://www.facebook.com/danrhama.andan?ref=tn_tnmn

the kid is sometime do for help



put the soften stone in the traditional grinding mill



it's take to long to process gold in this traditional grinding mill - it's take 12 hour



only plastic bucket to store mixed gold dust after processing in grinding mill



separate chemical and tailing dust



to be continue PART 3 - strain chemical traditionally


----------



## butcher (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you for the pictures they are interesting.


----------

